
Introducing Dnote for Web - stockkid
https://dnote.io/blog/introducing-dnote-web/
======
stockkid
Last year I submitted a small CLI called Dnote to write down programming
knowledge [1]. Today I launched a web version and wrote about what it is and
why it exists.

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14031649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14031649)

